# Lost the thread



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Someone posted the other day about wanting to get a male pup when they already had a 7 year old male dog and they were worried about aggression. 

I think it was here but if this is the wrong place please moderators please move it.  

I saw a good article that kind of takes up this very topic and I wanted to post it. 

"Only 32% of the aggressive incidents involved conflict between two males, while in the remaining 68% females were active participants. "

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...aggression-between-dogs-in-the-same-household


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for posting that article. I can relate the female as aggressor in my house. We had our Alpha Female Lab Sadie 5 yrs before we rescued Jake our GSD, Jake
She hated him!!! We did the, *Senior Dog gets Everything 1st* approach, which worked somewhat. She liked the attention and respect that she was getting but still growled and snapped at him every time he walked by, it was sad for him. 
What ended up working was...I was driving them to be groomed and they were both being so obnoxious in the car And when the groomer asked what she always asked,
"can they share the same kennel" And ordinarily I would say "NO! she'll kill him." But that day I said "YES."
They came out of the groomers as friends
The picture that I've attached is of Sadie and Jake that same day, freshly groomed and Jake was alive and well. 
Sadie past away several years ago and we lost Jake May 2014.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Shepherdmom. Sorry if I hijacked your thread. I'm not sure if you were actually looking for posts. But I read the article and thought of Sadie and Jake and had to share that story. Take care.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Findlay said:


> Shepherdmom. Sorry if I hijacked your thread. I'm not sure if you were actually looking for posts. But I read the article and thought of Sadie and Jake and had to share that story. Take care.


You didn't hijack it at all. I just wanted to get the info out there. The more active this is the more likely that the person who was asking the question might see it. So keep posting away. 

BTW nice story. The picture isn't working tho.  I always like pictures.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for posting the first paragraph was kinda where I found myself back in the day. I did none of the things I now know today!

NILF dog, would work for his meals for 30 days, "Place Command" will be taught!


----------



## zudnic (May 23, 2015)

Ideal is you spend nearly 99% of your time with the dogs. The few hours you are apart, the dogs should be separated. Spread out their ages is another good idea. Obedience training is a must. Each dog should have a command that is instantly obeyed. You can usually spot unwanted behavior that will lead to a fight. Be able to stop it with a word or sound. As long as the dog knows it must stop when it hears it. With multiples I can almost guarantee a fight or at the very least they'll tie up for a fight. You must stay calm and be able to pull them apart. Command them to stop. Treating one "special", they get fed first, let out first, petted first, etc. does work a bit. Chose the more dominant one or they'll show you why they should be special! With my girls it was the younger one who was the more dominant. My boys it was my older boy. I fed them separate. Rarely left them alone.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

zudnic said:


> Ideal is you spend nearly 99% of your time with the dogs. The few hours you are apart, the dogs should be separated. Spread out their ages is another good idea. Obedience training is a must. Each dog should have a command that is instantly obeyed. You can usually spot unwanted behavior that will lead to a fight. Be able to stop it with a word or sound. As long as the dog knows it must stop when it hears it. With multiples I can almost guarantee a fight or at the very least they'll tie up for a fight. You must stay calm and be able to pull them apart. Command them to stop. Treating one "special", they get fed first, let out first, petted first, etc. does work a bit. Chose the more dominant one or they'll show you why they should be special! With my girls it was the younger one who was the more dominant. My boys it was my older boy. I fed them separate. Rarely left them alone.


Wow that sounds a little extreme to me. I've had up to 5 at various times. My dogs are alone together for hours while hubby and I are at work or running errands or whatever. Rarely have I had fights. I had two bitches that just wouldn't get along and had to re-home one but the rest of the time its been fine.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


>


Awesome picture!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

All my bitches are intact. Which means, that while they may get along today, tomorrow they may be coming into heat, and well, one might just tell the other that the sky is blue, and it will be ON. So, I generally don't let females run in a group. 

Boys, sure, no problem. Moofie (boy), Cujo (boy) and Hepsi(girl) can run together, Karma (girl), Moofie and Oscar. Currently Jenna is housed with two of her bitch-puppies, Nicky and Nina. That won't last forever though. 

Bitches are ok with each other, until they are not. And then it can get ugly. Leaving bitches together when I am not there is something I don't generally have the guts to do. Don't like mopping up wounds, dispensing meds, and all that.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> Awesome picture!!


Thanks. It's an old one, but one of my favorites. They have all passed on to the rainbow bridge now. 

I don't think I can get the three I have now to sit still long enough to get a photo of them all together like that. My shepherd would be fine but the two little mixes are too wiggly to get them all still for one photo.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

selzer said:


> All my bitches are intact. Which means, that while they may get along today, tomorrow they may be coming into heat, and well, one might just tell the other that the sky is blue, and it will be ON. So, I generally don't let females run in a group.
> 
> Boys, sure, no problem. Moofie, Cujo and Hepsi can run together, Karma, Moofie and Oscar. Currently Jenna is housed with two of her bitch-puppies, Nicky and Nina. That won't last forever though.
> 
> Bitches are ok with each other, until they are not. And then it can get ugly. Leaving bitches together when I am not there is something I don't generally have the guts to do. Don't like mopping up wounds, dispensing meds, and all that.


Mine are all fixed so hormones are not an issue.  and with hormones out of the equation, I think it really depends on the personalities of the dogs. We brought Wiggles in as a pup so she grew up with Tasha.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> Thanks. It's an old one, but one of my favorites. They have all passed on to the rainbow bridge now.


Aww so sorry to heard that...I guess pictures really do persevere the moment as it were!


----------



## newcomer12 (Jun 1, 2015)

*Is this a gsd*


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


>


Amazing!!!


----------

